# Star Wars kitties!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Boba and Yoda are 2 playful tiny Abbysinian buff and white kittens who live at the shelter where I volunteer. They're in the clinic now, and every time they see me, they mew and want to play. I've thought of a pitch. 'So you want to see the new Star Wars? Fugetaboutit! You won't get near the theater for a month! But...'


----------

